# where can i find blunt syringe needles and 10-30ml bottles



## Eequinox (19/8/15)

hi guys where can i find blunt needles as its a pain in the ass to mix without em i can't get flavor concentrate outta the bottles easily with out it as well as empty bottles to store my concoctions in


----------



## Riaz (19/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> hi guys where can i find blunt needles as its a pain in the ass to mix without em i can't get flavor concentrate outta the bottles easily with out it as well as empty bottles to store my concoctions in


Try any Dischem, or local pharmacy

You can just sand off the sharp end, and boom, you have a blunt needle

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Eequinox (19/8/15)

Riaz said:


> Try any Dischem, or local pharmacy
> 
> You can just sand off the sharp end, and boom, you have a blunt needle


thanks will try dischem clicks suck monkey balls clueless at best


----------

